# Predictive Index personality profiiing



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello,

Have you ever done a Predictive Index personality profile? 

_Briefly: 
_These are usually done in the workplace to determine the best jobfit and to understand how to motivate different personalities. There are 2 tests to be taken: in the first, you select a bunch of words that describe how you think you are, and in the second you select a bunch of words that describe how you think you are expected to be. 

You are ranked high or low on four primary factors A, B, C, D ('high' and 'low' not implying goodness or badness, it's just a sliding scale):
*low A* = unassuming, unselfish / *high A* = dominant, assertive
*low B* = reserved, introspective / *high B* = extroverted, sociable
*low C* = driving, intense / *high C* = patient, relaxed
*low D* = low D = informal, independent / *high D* = formal, conforming

The test comes up with three profiles based on those 4 factors
1 - who you are 'naturally'
2 - who you 'try to be' or how you attempt to mould yourself to a situation
3 - the synthesis i.e. a combination of the above two profiles that describes how you are now

I had to do one for work and got to see my profile. 

Has anyone here done one? Do you see any similarities with MBTI? Do your results reflect your motivations and personality?


----------



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

I've never taken one before. Is there an online version of the test? Could you provide a link?


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Troyraven24 said:


> I've never taken one before. Is there an online version of the test? Could you provide a link?


Hmm, it's usually used by large companies so there are only paid versions of it.


----------

